# Driving in Paris/Lyon/Grenoble this year



## toasty (Jan 5, 2017)

New vignettes re vehicle emissions

`Vehicles not being registered in France which are usually vehicles from tourists and other EU economy traffic are obliged to apply the Crit'Air Vignette only after 1st April 2017 on their vehicle, if these want to enter into a French environmental zone Zones à Circulation Restreinte (ZCR).`

http://www.green-zones.eu/en/info-menu/european-badges-and-vignettes/french-vignette-critair.html

CRIT-Air

We try to keep away from cities but satnag doesnt always co-operate!:drive:


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 16, 2017)

The list just gets bigger and bigger with more complicated rules to follow and of course PAY for:

"What other Badges and Vignettes are Also Available in Europe?

Badges/Vignettes in Europe – Crit-Air.fr

Does me 'ed in  :rulez::rulez::mad1:


----------



## robell (Jan 18, 2017)

:ditto:   I'm with Yeoblade on this one. But in the end, we'll end up with even more stickers all over the windscreen blocking the driving / scenery view :mad1:



.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jan 20, 2017)

*But what if...*

...we fill up with Co2 neutral garlic oil when driving through gay Paris?


----------

